# Rovers Treat Trolley



## Softbluecries (Sep 28, 2019)

I purchased rovers treat trolley but I don't know what it does. I've talked to him bit nothing happens. Am I suppose to do something? Does he give out anything? I'm so confused...


----------



## Ras (Sep 28, 2019)

No, that?s all the ?celebrity? items do. They are decorations and an extra body in your camp. The best one is probably DJ KK, which is actually useful by having music. But, it?s not available right now.

It would have been great if Rover actually gave out a bronze or silver treat once a day.


----------

